# Anyone Uber in a Jeep Wrangler?



## Ubering4Beer

4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


----------



## observer

You need to check MPG. I had an older model Wrangler a while back and got ten MPG. Not sure about recent models.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

observer said:


> You need to check MPG. I had an older model Wrangler a while back and got ten MPG. Not sure about recent models.


Yes and check how much they cost to repair. Idt a jeep is a good vehicle for this. Last I heard the customer satisfaction rating wasnt very high. Start w a quote on tires then a 4 wheel brake job, that's what you'll need in that order I'm betting...


----------



## amazinghl

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


Because it a *bad* idea to buy a $40k 4,439 lbs vehicle to do share ride for $3 when a $3k 3,000 lbs vehicle can do the same job.


----------



## TBone

Drive what makes you happy...even if its more expensive to operate. You are the one stuck in the vehicle all day. Is it more efficient than a prius? Nope, but its way more fun and in the end thats all that matters


----------



## VictorD

observer said:


> You need to check MPG. I had an older model Wrangler a while back and got ten MPG. Not sure about recent models.


They get 12.


----------



## OldBay

observer said:


> You need to check MPG. I had an older model Wrangler a while back and got ten MPG. Not sure about recent models.


Dodge Hemi has MDS which can get 24+ on hwy.


----------



## observer

OldBay said:


> Dodge Hemi has MDS which can get 24+ on hwy.


I had an old Dodge cab and a half 4x4 with a V-10 that gave me around 20 MPG.

I think Jeep MPG sucks because they are underpowered by small motors.


----------



## Trafficat

TBone said:


> Drive what makes you happy...even if its more expensive to operate. You are the one stuck in the vehicle all day. Is it more efficient than a prius? Nope, but its way more fun and in the end thats all that matters


But make sure you are driving for profit if you are actually using this gig to make money. It is possible to make negative income and starting with a new year model vehicle that gets low gas mileage and can't even be used for XL could be risking a negative income depending on the market.


----------



## Jeepster

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


Yes. Mine has a 2.5 inch lift and 34s. Very impractical (mileage/depreciation) but 90% of riders love it and I get good tips.

I've only had 4 pax who couldn't climb in. One was 92 and the other three had recent surgery.

Note:. Half of millennials are too dumb to figure out the plunger type door handle and just yank away like idiots.


----------



## U/L guy

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


The mpg sucks, I wouldn't recommend a Jeep Wrangler for any type of rideshare unless there's a lot of snow and you're in the mountains.


----------



## Jeepster

Something else... unlike many vehicles you can do a lot of maintenance on the Wrangler yourself.


----------



## BigBadBob

observer said:


> You need to check MPG. I had an older model Wrangler a while back and got ten MPG. Not sure about recent models.


i Use the wife's Compass from time to time. 24 MPG not too sad


----------



## 1974toyota

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


ever hear of a FIAT? fix it agin tony, well jeep is right behind it, here's a hint, you want a car so it puts $$$ in YOUR pocket, not the mechanics,JMO


----------



## losiglow

They don't build Jeep's like they used to. I would expect repair costs to be relatively high. 

However, there are some models that you can do Select with - not that I'd buy a vehicle just for doing Select but it's a bonus nonetheless. A 2014+ Wrangler can do Select here. And there are a couple floating around in Park City in the winter. I'm guessing they do quite well. 

On that note, my faith in humanity was restored last winter when I got high centered on some icey snow. A guy in a newer Jeep Wrangler stopped and pulled me out. And guess what? He was an Uber driver. He pulled over to help me when it was surging 2X - 4X and spent 20 minutes of his time helping me out. I gave him a couple of $20's, which he refused but I insisted. I told him I probably cost him that in fares and that I'd likely lose a lot more than that if I had to call a tow. Cool guy. :thumbup:


----------



## U/L guy

BigBadBob said:


> i Use the wife's Compass from time to time. 24 MPG not too sad


A four wheel drive Jeep sucks gas like sieve, you end up losing more then you'll earn.


----------



## amazinghl

Jeepster said:


> Something else... unlike many vehicles you can do a lot of maintenance on the Wrangler yourself.


What car can't you change tires, oil, air filter, or atf?


----------



## losiglow

amazinghl said:


> What car can't you change tires, oil, air filter, or atf?


There are a few newer vehicles that don't have the traditional dipstick or oil/atf drain bolts. Mostly goofy europeans ones like Jaguar and Volvo. You can still do it, but you have to figure out the exact procedure and where the bolts are to do it.


----------



## OldBay

Jeepster said:


> Something else... unlike many vehicles you can do a lot of maintenance on the Wrangler yourself.


Who told you that you can't do maintenance on "other vehicles"?


----------



## RabbleRouser

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


Driver profits are Razor Thin, as long as the Jeep gets 40+MPG
and low cost for replacing Tires & Brakes, go for it ?

There's a reason that 50+MPG Toyota relatability and low maintenance cost Prius is popular in ride share and taxi ? fleets:

Profits


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner

J.E.E.P. = Just Empty Every Pocket

I love Jeeps. I have owned my share of XJs, YJs, WJs. They all drive very nice and for what it’s worth they’re very easy to work on, but IMO they are pleasure vehicles; not meant to be depended upon for anything other than pleasure.

Ridesharing in a Jeep would most certainly be a great gamble. (Just my two cents, always do what you love)


----------



## Ubering4Beer

Thanks all for the feedback. I know it's not the most practical vehicle for rideshare but living in SF with only 1 parking space means having to only have 1 car that you use not only for Uber/Lyft but that you use for fun as well. I've always been partial to convertibles and the Wrangler is the only 4 door convertible on the market. I'll only be Ubering full time for at most 2 months, before most of the expensive maintenance is necessary.


----------



## 1974toyota

losiglow said:


> They don't build Jeep's like they used to. I would expect repair costs to be relatively high.
> 
> However, there are some models that you can do Select with - not that I'd buy a vehicle just for doing Select but it's a bonus nonetheless. A 2014+ Wrangler can do Select here. And there are a couple floating around in Park City in the winter. I'm guessing they do quite well.
> 
> On that note, my faith in humanity was restored last winter when I got high centered on some icey snow. A guy in a newer Jeep Wrangler stopped and pulled me out. And guess what? He was an Uber driver. He pulled over to help me when it was surging 2X - 4X and spent 20 minutes of his time helping me out. I gave him a couple of $20's, which he refused but I insisted. I told him I probably cost him that in fares and that I'd likely lose a lot more than that if I had to call a tow. Cool guy. :thumbup:


good story


----------



## HectorB

Rode in one as a UBER pax. Did not like it. Hard to get in, small inside, jumped around.


----------



## RabbleRouser

Ubering4Beer said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. I know it's not the most practical vehicle for rideshare but living in SF with only 1 parking space means having to only have 1 car that you use not only for Uber/Lyft but that you use for fun as well. I've always been partial to convertibles and the Wrangler is the only 4 door convertible on the market. I'll only be Ubering full time for at most 2 months, before most of the expensive maintenance is necessary.


? Grasshopper, "_A wise man never tries to warm himself in front of a painting of a fire"_.?


----------



## OldBay

RabbleRouser said:


> Driver profits are Razor Thin, as long as the Jeep gets 40+MPG
> and low cost for replacing Tires & Brakes, go for it ?
> 
> There's a reason that 50+MPG Toyota relatability and low maintenance cost Prius is popular in ride share and taxi ? fleets:
> 
> Profits


SUV tires 600 for set. Not much more than car tires.

Never seen a Wrangler with street tires tho.

Knobby tire buzzing is annoying on hwy. Pax will hate.

Buying new car and ride share should never be used in same sentence. If you need the money, don't buy the car.


----------



## U/L guy

Jeep Wranglers average 16 mpg in city driving, you’ll lose your butt in a very short period of time.tires are at least 125 a tire, you’ll ruin the 4 wheel drive differential unless you’re driving in the country, mountains or lots of snow which will eat up the differential.
Get a Toyota Rave 4 hybrid if you want a reliable suv that has great mpg.


----------



## RabbleRouser

U/L guy said:


> Jeep Wranglers average 16 mpg in city driving, you'll lose your butt in a very short period of time.tires are at least 125 a tire, you'll ruin the 4 wheel drive differential unless you're driving in the country, mountains or lots of snow which will eat up the differential.
> Get a Toyota Rave 4 hybrid if you want a reliable suv that has great mpg.


OP is not interested in profit, only looking Cool ? and her convertible Sun Tan.

⚠Bankruptcy courts⚠ are full of Cool looking people
Ever notice repossessed cars are rarely a Prius, Camry or Rav
and always the "cool" vehicle ?

The guys with high maintenance costs and Low MPG are always the ones
shouting distress over no profits, blaming Uber & passengers....... But they look cool ?.

When NYC taxi fleets switch to Jeep I'll retract my opinion












HectorB said:


> Rode in one as a UBER pax. Did not like it. Hard to get in, small inside, jumped around.


I wonder if Jeep ride share attract more
pax complaints
low ratings 
and deactivation.

Someone ☎ Get me Khosrowshahi‼‼


----------



## amazinghl

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠Bankruptcy courts⚠ are full of Cool looking people
> Ever notice repossessed cars are rarely a Prius, Camry or Rav
> and always the "cool" vehicle ?


I like that.



Ubering4Beer said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. I know it's not the most practical vehicle for rideshare but living in SF with only 1 parking space means having to only have 1 car that you use not only for Uber/Lyft but that you use for fun as well. I've always been partial to convertibles and the Wrangler is the only 4 door convertible on the market. I'll only be Ubering full time for at most 2 months, before most of the expensive maintenance is necessary.


Sounds like you already made up your mind before asking the question. So just do it and get it out of your system. Keep track of your expenses.


----------



## Kevin.G

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


I drove a 2011 5.7 Toyota Tundra double cab 4x4 when I started driving Uber... it got 15 avg mpg.... pax's loved it... I ran propane so, here, the fuel costs were and are 50% of regular gas.



TBone said:


> Drive what makes you happy...even if its more expensive to operate. You are the one stuck in the vehicle all day. Is it more efficient than a prius? Nope, but its way more fun and in the end thats all that matters


This is exactly why I now drive a decommissioned 2014 5.7 AWD Charger cop car ? .... I get 23 avg mpg.... pax's love it.... I run propane in this too, so my fuels costs remain at 50% the cost of regular gas.


----------



## OldBay

Kevin.G said:


> I drove a 2011 5.7 Toyota Tundra double cab 4x4 when I started driving Uber... it got 15 avg mpg.... pax's loved it... I ran propane so, here, the fuel costs were and are 50% of regular gas.
> 
> This is exactly why I now drive a decommissioned 2014 5.7 AWD Charger cop car ? .... I get 23 avg mpg.... pax's love it.... I run propane in this too, so my fuels costs remain at 50% the cost of regular gas.


The average cost of converting a vehicle from gasoline to propane autogas can range from $5,000 to *$10,000*. Typically, lower operating and maintenance costs over the lifespan of the vehicles offset the upfront costs to convert fleet vehicles to propane.


----------



## PlanoGuber

I enjoy all the people who seem to think a set of Jeep tires costs "$600" or "$125 a tire"... Keep going.

I've had two instances of having them as a passenger and the only vehicles worse than those two were a 2 Door Chevy Cobalt I had in Virginia Beach and a Mazda 2 I had in New Orleans. Hard to get in and out of and a terrible ride.


----------



## Kevin.G

OldBay said:


> The average cost of converting a vehicle from gasoline to propane autogas can range from $5,000 to *$10,000*. Typically, lower operating and maintenance costs over the lifespan of the vehicles offset the upfront costs to convert fleet vehicles to propane.


You are correct on all points... but it's not just fleet applications, this also applies to personal vehicles.

FWIW...

I have had propane (aka autogas) installed in three vehicles over the past 10 years... and yeah the install fee was about 6k.... the ROI (return on investment) was 24,240 miles for the first two (p/u trucks) and 18,640 miles for my current ride. I covered that mileage in less than a year on each vehicle.

The benefits do outweigh the install costs....

cleaner burning fuel = much less emissions, longer engine life

cost for fuel at the pump = 50% the yearly cost of regular gas 
(I have paid as little as 1.51/gal and as much as 2.64/gal for propane, mind you regular gas ranges between 4.15 and 4.59 /gal)

I currently have a combined fuel (gas/propane) capacity of 37 gallons @ 23 mpg means I could travel 870 miles before having to fill both up. This comes in real handy when travelling across the nation.

I use propane when running around town, Uber'ing and the occasional 200 mile round trips.

Oh yeah, did I mention it doesn't pollute nearly as much as gasoline, example [prior to the use of electric] how many warehouses use(d) propane powered lift trucks indoors? 
Ok now compare that to how many used gas powered lift trucks indoors?


----------



## TBone

Kevin.G said:


> You are correct on all points... but it's not just fleet applications, this also applies to personal vehicles.
> 
> FWIW...
> 
> I have had propane (aka autogas) installed in three vehicles over the past 10 years... and yeah the install fee was about 6k.... the ROI (return on investment) was 24,240 miles for the first two (p/u trucks) and 18,640 miles for my current ride. I covered that mileage in less than a year on each vehicle.
> 
> The benefits do outweigh the install costs....
> 
> cleaner burning fuel = much less emissions, longer engine life
> 
> cost for fuel at the pump = 50% the yearly cost of regular gas
> (I have paid as little as 1.51/gal and as much as 2.64/gal for propane, mind you regular gas ranges between 4.15 and 4.59 /gal)
> 
> I currently have a combined fuel (gas/propane) capacity of 37 gallons @ 23 mpg means I could travel 870 miles before having to fill both up. This comes in real handy when travelling across the nation.
> 
> I use propane when running around town, Uber'ing and the occasional 200 mile round trips.
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention it doesn't pollute nearly as much as gasoline, example [prior to the use of electric] how many warehouses use(d) propane powered lift trucks indoors?
> Ok now compare that to how many used gas powered lift trucks indoors?


I had a fleet of go karts that ran on propane. Loved them. Heads were absolutely spotless and cost $8-10 to fill up the 10lb tank (held 2-3 gallons) and they would run for 6-8 hours. 
I have thought about converting my car to cng or running a dual fuel setup mostly to prevent carbon buildup and for performance reasons. It would be too expensive though since I would need the setup from a commercial truck and then I have to buy and program a standalone ecu.


----------



## amazinghl

PlanoGuber said:


> I enjoy all the people who seem to think a set of Jeep tires costs "$600" or "$125 a tire"... Keep going.


Jeep is a *car make*, not a model nor tire size.
Jeep makes Cherokee, Compass, Grand Cherokee, Renegade, and Wrangler for 2019. $600 / set + of tires installed is quite common, unless you're willing to go with used tires or Chinese made tires.


----------



## OldBay

amazinghl said:


> Jeep is a *car make*, not a model nor tire size.
> Jeep makes Cherokee, Compass, Grand Cherokee, Renegade, and Wrangler for 2019. $600 / set + of tires installed is quite common, unless you're willing to go with used tires or Chinese made tires.


You can get a set of SUV tires from NTB for $600. I believe it is Ohtsu brand, which is a rebranded Falken. Not a bad tire.


----------



## U/L guy

Kevin.G said:


> You are correct on all points... but it's not just fleet applications, this also applies to personal vehicles.
> 
> FWIW...
> 
> I have had propane (aka autogas) installed in three vehicles over the past 10 years... and yeah the install fee was about 6k.... the ROI (return on investment) was 24,240 miles for the first two (p/u trucks) and 18,640 miles for my current ride. I covered that mileage in less than a year on each vehicle.
> 
> The benefits do outweigh the install costs....
> 
> cleaner burning fuel = much less emissions, longer engine life
> 
> cost for fuel at the pump = 50% the yearly cost of regular gas
> (I have paid as little as 1.51/gal and as much as 2.64/gal for propane, mind you regular gas ranges between 4.15 and 4.59 /gal)
> 
> I currently have a combined fuel (gas/propane) capacity of 37 gallons @ 23 mpg means I could travel 870 miles before having to fill both up. This comes in real handy when travelling across the nation.
> 
> I use propane when running around town, Uber'ing and the occasional 200 mile round trips.
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention it doesn't pollute nearly as much as gasoline, example [prior to the use of electric] how many warehouses use(d) propane powered lift trucks indoors?
> Ok now compare that to how many used gas powered lift trucks indoors?


Propane vehicles were very popular in the 80s but the cost of propane got very expensive then and it died. I would love to see vehicles run on hydrogen, the emissions is water, great for the environment, but unfortunately big oil is trying to squash hydrogen because it's not profitable for them.
Electric vehicles are great, but if electricity goes down we'll be stuck.


----------



## PlanoGuber

amazinghl said:


> Jeep is a *car make*, not a model nor tire size.
> Jeep makes Cherokee, Compass, Grand Cherokee, Renegade, and Wrangler for 2019. $600 / set + of tires installed is quite common, unless you're willing to go with used tires or Chinese made tires.


Cool story... I currently own a XJ and SJ, along with my every day car and UberMobile. I've owned a CJ's, a YJ, & a ZJ in the past.

A normal stock set of 255/75 R17's (assuming the middle wheel size available for a recent model Wrangler) in a normal non aggressive, not even AT tread, will easily push $700-800 from second tier brands. Goodyear's, BF Goodrich, etc will cost north of that. OP isn't talking about driving a Lil Renegade, Cherokee, or Compass. Lest we not forget how into their Jeep they sound, so it's reasonable to assume they may have a lift and more expensive non-oem size tires.


----------



## Ballermaris

observer said:


> I had an old Dodge cab and a half 4x4 with a V-10 that gave me around 20 MPG.
> 
> I think Jeep MPG sucks because they are underpowered by small motors.


I have a 2018 Jeep Renegade with a 2.4L motor and it is a 4x4. Getting 25-27 hwy, with 22 city if traffic sucks. Fun part is that the off road suspension and heavy duty all weather tires (Toyo Celsius) gives it a stiffer ride.

Most Pax's don't seem to mind and it has becopart of the regular conversations that I have. Short wheelbase, tight turning radius makes it a breeze to handle when tight traffic, as I have done three-point turns inside its own length, have had to take somewhat dubious roadways with it without getting stuck.

The 4-door Wrangler is longer; has greater turning radius and is somewhat a garage queen. No issues with Renegade that is now a year old.



amazinghl said:


> Jeep is a *car make*, not a model nor tire size.
> Jeep makes Cherokee, Compass, Grand Cherokee, Renegade, and Wrangler for 2019. $600 / set + of tires installed is quite common, unless you're willing to go with used tires or Chinese made tires.


On the Chinese tires... if you put a set on and a Pax asks, "Dude is that your tire speeding past you at 70 mph," you are going to have some interesting problems in a short minute


----------



## Matt Uterak

TBone said:


> Drive what makes you happy...even if its more expensive to operate. You are the one stuck in the vehicle all day. Is it more efficient than a prius? Nope, but its way more fun and in the end thats all that matters


Driving a Jeep around town all day doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Kenturf

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


I drive a 2018 Jeep Wrangler unlimited. The writers love it



observer said:


> I had an old Dodge cab and a half 4x4 with a V-10 that gave me around 20 MPG.
> 
> I think Jeep MPG sucks because they are underpowered by small motors.


Jeeps under power look again I have I have a 2.0 turbo I get about 25 miles to the gallon. From o to 60 it will do 6.3 in a quarter of a mile


----------



## Elland Rd

observer said:


> You need to check MPG. I had an older model Wrangler a while back and got ten MPG.





VictorD said:


> They get 12.


Phew &#128524;.


----------



## Kenturf

Elland Rd said:


> Phew &#128524;.


I check it every time I drive it . Around town I get that about 16 miles to the gallon



Jeepster said:


> Yes. Mine has a 2.5 inch lift and 34s. Very impractical (mileage/depreciation) but 90% of riders love it and I get good tips.
> 
> I've only had 4 pax who couldn't climb in. One was 92 and the other three had recent surgery.
> 
> Note:. Half of millennials are too dumb to figure out the plunger type door handle and just yank away like idiots.


Agree with you. I have a two and a half inch lift with 35 inch tires yes they do have a bit of a climb to get in


----------



## Jon77

I do but I have terrible ratings something about bouncy ride and poor climate control.
Also drunks usually can't get into my car that's a bonus!!
And fake service animals, well they usually will just fly out the back, I hit a bump and they're gone.
But I don't have to worry about double parking I just drive up on top of the sidewalk curb.


----------



## Kenturf

My 2018 Jeep Wrangler unlimited did everybody loves to ride in


----------



## Syn

Kenturf said:


> My 2018 Jeep Wrangler unlimited did everybody loves to ride in


Make sure to cash in all those likes.


----------



## [email protected]

I just rented a 2019 Jeep Wrangler 4-door. It got between 22-23mpg and took regular unleaded gas. It was surprisingly fuel efficient for such a large vehicle. However, it was very loud (road noise, wind, etc), bouncy, and kind of a pita to get in/out of (one cheek in, then slide over 🤣). I wasn't a huge fan of it for road driving, but I can see why people love driving them on uneven roads/terrain. Also, the doors are super light and pax are hard handed when it comes to closing doors...so, expect a lot of door slamming.


----------



## Nate5Star

Had a bud who drove his wrangler in the summer only for U/L. He would drive around the jersey shore with the top and doors off the thing. The pax loved it. They are mainly dumb drunk kids who make the T.V, show idiots look smart. Until someone got pissed, complained about the open air feature, and his account got deactivated.


----------



## NOXDriver

I drive a 2014 Cherokee I-4 (not the big 3.2l) and the thing is great. Its not huge, but its roomy and over the past week I am averaging 26MPG. Now that gas is $2.34 its making some decent money.


----------



## Nina2

The Jeep Wrangler is the worst vehicle besides a pickup for Uber it has bad MPG and terrible suspension and is very noisy


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Why not do Uber in a Sherman tank?


----------



## theonearmedman

Ubering4Beer said:


> 4 door version obviously, but anyone here drive a Jeep Wrangler for Uber? I dont think I've ever seen one, its car buying time and I can get a good deal on a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Thanks!


A jeep would be a horrible idea because they get poor mileage.

I drive a 2016 Chevrolet Colorado which is a small truck. It has a 4 cylinder diesel so it's good on fuel


----------



## Nina2

theonearmedman said:


> A jeep would be a horrible idea because they get poor mileage.
> 
> I drive a 2016 Chevrolet Colorado which is a small truck. It has a 4 cylinder diesel so it's good on fuel


A Prius would get better MPG and is easier to get into because its lower and also more comfortable with more legroom and better suspension then the Colorado


----------



## njn

gas is cheap. drive what you like.


----------

